# Uploading files from Dreamweaver to Geocities Site



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey I have Dreamweaver MX, and I am trying to upload my files to my web site, I just got the basic free geocities account so far but I am wondering a few things. First I am having trouble finding my FTP settings where would I be able to find those? Second do I need to use a server or can I go without one? I have ipswitch pro and I want to upload my files to the site using FTP but I can't figure out the correct settings to enter in


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Webman said:


> I just got the basic free geocities account so far but I am wondering a few things. First I am having trouble finding my FTP settings where would I be able to find those?


It appears you need a pay account, I'm not famialr with Geocities so I don't know the distiction between them:
http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/geo/gftp/gftp-11.html



> Second do I need to use a server or can I go without one?


If you want it to be viewable by the public it has to be on one. You can host one from your own computer but that requires many things and most likely your ISP would not be too happy. If you're on dial-up you can just about forget about that idea.

If you're referring to a pay server vs. free then the pay option is preferable and not really that expensive. You can get plans from reliable companies starting at about $7-8 per month with all the options you could ever want excluding e-commerce.

I use this company/plan for most sites: http://hosting.aplus.net/soloxr.html

They have a cheaper plan but it doesn't fit my needs. You'll find similar priced plans from just about everyone, be sure to check customer satisfaction before purchasing.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

ok thanks the site is www.geocities.com/newhorizondesigns what does everyone think? I will not be hurt by anything anyone says so be honest! I am not finished adding in all the links so keep that in mind but I wanna know what people think of the overall design?


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey Webman,

Your site is not bad......*but* ...you are missing some very important elements
Meta Tags !!

The following 2 are very important.

META NAME = "description" CONTENT = 
META NAME = "keywords" CONTENT =

Then you may add these:

META NAME="revised" CONTENT=
META NAME="revisit-after" CONTENT=
META NAME="copyright" CONTENT=

Hope this helps.
Here's a good site for "generating Meta Tags"

http://www.120host.net/cgi/traffic/tags.php


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll also add, and IMO, more imporatant than the meta tags is the Tile of the page. Use a more descriptive one than "Home Page". 

Two other things I noticed...

1. Resize your images to match the dimensions in the page tags, don't let the browser do it. The images of the shirts is about 3x the size on the page. By resizing beforehand you get better image quality and a smaller file size.

2. The right to left scroll bar is present. Avoid that all costs. Besdids it's being caused by coding and not content. Your first tables width is set at 107% so it will expand farther than the window, it also appears that it is expanding farther than that so you may have other things causing it too.


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

What is dreamwaver and what does it do that you cant do with notepad?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Nothing you can't do with notepad but that's relative to the skill of the person using it. Don't use dreamweaver so I can't comment on it but code editors like that make life a wole lot easier.. , if your editing the code itself a lot I'd suggest getting at the very least text editor.

Here's a screenshot from the one I use, notice the highlighted code. It performs many other functions too.. Notice the tags to the left, you can highligh code and wrap the code with the tags just by clicking the tag you want. Speeds things up tremendously and with the highlighting even provides some degree of error checking.


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

I have FrontPage but i prefer notepad.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

dr911 said:


> http://www.120host.net/cgi/traffic/tags.php


Seems kind of outdated, I can't think of any major search engines that still count those meta tags at all.


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

As for that geocities site, why is the text on the very left pixel of my monitor? Hard to read. :down: 

If you can view the html version in dreamwaver why dont you just copy/paste it into notepad and upload a normal html file?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Have you even used Dreamweaver before? It is a normal HTML file and copying it to Notepad is not going to change anything.


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

brendandonhu said:


> Have you even used Dreamweaver before? It is a normal HTML file and copying it to Notepad is not going to change anything.


Never seen it. So why cant he upload normal html files to a geocities site?  I believe there is a button that says "upload files" in 4 locations on the geocities account.  :up:


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What makes you think he isn't uploading "normal HTML" files


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

That he would be asking the question in the first place lol.


----------



## kevblah (Mar 10, 2006)

Get SmartFTP. Very nice program.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

peril0us said:


> That he would be asking the question in the first place lol.


Did you look at the link he posted? Its obviously in HTML...


----------



## Killer360 (Mar 17, 2006)

kevblah said:


> Get SmartFTP. Very nice program.


Agreed.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

I uploaded using ipswtich ftp...my website is in css and html mostly


----------

